# lipo charge rate



## rc_racer (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello all i have one question i recently got a lipo for my 18T it is a 2010mah lipo i have a orion advantage charger what is the safe amp rate i need to charge the batt at? i was told 1 amp per thousand mah? is that correct? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

rc_racer said:


> 2010mah lipo i was told 1 amp per thousand mah? is that correct? Thank you in advance.


Yes that is right so your 2010 lipo should be charged at 2.1amps.


----------



## rc_racer (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Lazer Guy I am new to the lipo thing and quite honestly it kinda scares me:freak: i do however have a lipo sack that i will charge it in.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

RC-Racer... your very welcome....... Now relax ...lipos are safe now, it was the old ones that were a problem. If you don't run your's down to far it wont be any trouble. Even if you do your lipo will swell up long before anything happens, Use a balancer always. With a balancer you can never over charge one cell so it's like extra insurance for you using one. 
I do know how you feel and 5 years ago I felt the same way, I've had lipos swell up and still used them until they were just to slow to use anymore. Just for fun me and some of my buddy's have tried our best to blow up lipo's and all they ever do is hiss a little and make some smoke, no fun at all. LOL


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

As stated overdishcharging is very hard on Lipo and usually kills it; but not likely to flame. Most common cause of a fire is punctured pack and shorted cell. Our track requires hard case which is more protective than the shrink wrap types.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

is somebody making Hard Cases for the 1/18th scale type LIPOs? (I haven't paid much attention...)


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

I think I saw one some time ago but there aren't many if at all. I have both hard and soft lipo's and with the soft ones if I think it needs some protection I shoe goo some lexan on the sides.


----------



## 98Ron (Jun 14, 2004)

rc racer, I have been using the orion advantage to charge 3200 and 5000 for over a year now. It works well no problems at all. I think SWtour uses that charger also.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Lazer Guy said:


> Yes that is right so your 2010 lipo should be charged at 2.1amps.


Technically it would be 2.01 amps. 2 amps, or 2.1 will work just fine though.


----------



## rc_racer (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks to all of your replies that really helped me a lot i have another newbie to lipo question what the heck is the other wire that is coming out of the batt? it has like 3 or 4 wires on it and has a wild looking plug on the end? is that some sort of balance plug? and if so what kind of balancer do i need to get? once again i have a orion advantage chager


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Apr 8, 2007)

trinity makes a 18th specific lipo with a semi hard case (More than shrink by its self but not like an Orion 3800 hard case).


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

rc_racer said:


> is that some sort of balance plug? and if so what kind of balancer do i need to get?


Yes that is your balance plug...... Unfortunately they are not all the same. I would go to a web site for your lipo and see if they have a balancer they recommend for it.


----------



## rc_racer (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Lazer Guy I will look for a balancer for my battery, it is a thunder tiger batt so i will get on there site or call them monday. I did charge it and run it in my 18T and it was incredible it was ripping around close to 50 MPH I am currently working on the wife to try to slide in a mini track in the backyard hahahaha i should have it up and going in the spring. Me and my son race 1/8th scale buggy (Losi) but we love to rip our mini's as well.


----------

